# Deadmau5 masterclass = looking good for Hans Zimmer!



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

I bought the Deadmau5 masterclass as I find him entertaining to watch and an excellent producer, and I'm really impressed with the quality of the videos. Joel and the editors have done a great job of getting down to the nitty gritty and removing the fluff. Even though a lot of it's targeted to inexperienced _dance music_ producers, there's still some gold in there. Always good to see how anyone at the top of their game does things.

If the Hans Zimmer class is as good, boy, we're in for a treat.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice to hear, just bought the Deadmau5 class mostly for mixing/mastering information but haven't yet got into it.


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

@tokatila I'm sure you'll enjoy it. There seems to be around 7 hours of video, so plenty to dig into. The workbooks are a nice touch too.


----------



## Tyll (Dec 10, 2016)

mac said:


> there's still some gold in there.


What is it? Can you give an example or two? From the trailer it looks like it's more targeted at the stereotypical FL-studio kid. I'm teaching music production at an intermediate level as a side job. Do you think I would get something from the lessons?


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah I gonna buy it soon. I find I learn at a much faster rate when I am studying things completely out of my comfort zone. I don't have to wear that stupid helmet though do I?


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

Tyll said:


> What is it? Can you give an example or two? From the trailer it looks like it's more targeted at the stereotypical FL-studio kid. I'm teaching music production at an intermediate level as a side job. Do you think I would get something from the lessons?



Well, there's plenty of inspirational bits in there such as the modular experimentation and effect processing. There are the practical parts such as how he creates a bass line and a melody from chords, or running a limiter on the bass to keep to keep the keyrange *phat* (not a term he endorses himself, as you'll see). Then of course, there's his no-nonsense, cut all the bullsh!t advice on technique and gear. 

Personally, anything I find inspirational is worth it, and this course does it for me. If you're a flat out orchestral type, I'd probably avoid, but if you have any interest in synthesis or electronica, I'd join the party.

Christ, I should be on commission


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I gonna buy it soon. I find I learn at a much faster rate when I am studying things completely out of my comfort zone. I don't have to wear that stupid helmet though do I?



You don't have to wear the full helmet as long as you wear one of those bands in your hair with little mouse ears on it.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 10, 2016)

mac said:


> You don't have to wear the full helmet as long as you wear one of those bands in your hair with little mouse ears on it.



Well, my partner did just come back from Disneyland. I'll borrow hers.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 10, 2016)

mac said:


> Christ, I should be on commission


At least give us some affiliate links


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

Good idea @Tatu. 

You should all BUY THIS EXCELLENT COURSE, then you can be a SUPERSTAR DJ like DEADMAU5.

Remember, this is not a LIMITED TIME OFFER or a ONCE IN A LIFETIME DEAL, but you should still BUY NOW.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 10, 2016)

I actually hesitated clicking the links, but was not disappointed after doing so.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 10, 2016)

I have much respect for his artistry, honesty, and synth passion. He's always been into sharing his process via video live feeds, for eg.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 10, 2016)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I have much respect for his artistry, honesty, and synth passion.


I agree. In the ghost producer clusterfuck that is EDM scene of today, Deadmau5 seems like one of the rare honest ones. And I like the fact that he's not afraid to say it himself


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

Quite a nice guy these days and no one better to talk shop with

I've heard stories of him fighting club Owners to get his full payment after shows 

Look forward to his course but I'm going to wait and do the Hans class first

A further note on the value of these courses a typical Master course even if you can get ahold of the musician himself or through his management can cost up to $500 per hour of his/hers time IF you're able to schedule the time when they're on tour or in your city or your and theres so the value behind these courses is just astounding
It is also getting rarer and rarer that a musician will even do this

="Ned Bouhalassa, post: 4027791, member: 66"]I have much respect for his artistry, honesty, and synth passion. He's always been into sharing his process via video live feeds, for eg.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 11, 2016)

The Deadmau5 course should be very interesting and I'm 100% certain that there are EDM techniques that are also very valid for soundtrack and ambient work. I will be looking at it after the Zimmer course. 

On the one hand, there are a lot of things that I'm betting we do or should already know. But on the other hand, if someone who has already been down that road is willing to share their insights even a simple tip or different way of doing things can often be a big thing. That's why these courses can sometimes be very helpful. Perhaps a much wiser investment than running out and getting the latest synth plugin or library.

The flipside is that I'm not going to run out and sign up for every course ever offered, but especially in these two cases I'm sure that they will be well worth it. In medieval times there was the Guild system where artists were able to convey their knowledge to their apprentices. These courses seem to be done in that spirit.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah I've been watching the classes and it is pretty good, although definitely aimed at the beginner. 

Has made me want to sit down with Reaktor blocks. 

His method for writing EDM tracks is not a million miles away from orchestral composition in terms of chord progressions and voicing. Which is unusual in the dance music world, where sound design and production techniques usually take the front seat.


----------



## Consona (Dec 12, 2016)

The Deadmau5' masterclass trailer is so funny, I'm considering buying it too after finishing Hans' masterclass.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 12, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> His method for writing EDM tracks is not a million miles away from orchestral composition in terms of chord progressions and voicing. Which is unusual in the dance music world, where sound design and production techniques usually take the front seat.



That's a very good endorsement in my book. I think I'm going to sign up for this one.


----------



## varnfake (Dec 13, 2016)

Is a videos have an english subtitles?


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 13, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah I've been watching the classes and it is pretty good, although definitely aimed at the beginner.
> 
> Has made me want to sit down with Reaktor blocks.
> 
> His method for writing EDM tracks is not a million miles away from orchestral composition in terms of chord progressions and voicing. Which is unusual in the dance music world, where sound design and production techniques usually take the front seat.




If by "EDM" you meant big room / garbage (just kidding) then you're right about voicing and chord progression being unusual.

But trance has pretty much proven itself to be one of the biggest and longest lasting subgenre of EDM in the scene. Most of the trance tracks follow a certain form where the breakdown section would be in the middle and a lot of them goes through string pad with a beautiful chord progression/harmony and correct voicing slowly building up with a synth arp to the climax. Deadmau5 probably shouldn't be categorized as "trance" but a lot of things he does actually really does live up to the trance standards.

Here's a masterpiece I recommend yall to check out.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2016)

ctsai89 said:


> If by "EDM" you meant big room / garbage (just kidding) then you're right about voicing and chord progression being unusual.
> 
> But trance has pretty much proven itself to be one of the biggest and longest lasting subgenre of EDM in the scene. Most of the trance tracks follow a certain form where the breakdown section would be in the middle and a lot of them goes through string pad with a beautiful chord progression/harmony and correct voicing slowly building up with a synth arp to the climax. Deadmau5 probably shouldn't be categorized as "trance" but a lot of things he does actually really does live up to the trance standards.



I wouldn't classify Deadmau5 as a trance artist either, but I'm still interested in taking his course and Hans' as well if not to learn something new . There are many variations of Trance , but he falls somewhere between the variation of Progressive trance and progressive house , whereas , he uses many elements and sounds from the trance genre. I have been a trance DJ for over 20 years now (producing for 3) and it has changed a lot. My love for trance brought me into the orchestral side of things due to the likes of Andy Blueman , Afternova and Soundlift . James Dymond by all standards is considered Uplifting trance nowadays, but a great artist at the top of his game right now.

Here's a track by Andy Blueman that inspired me to turn to orchestral music. Check out the break at 3:10 and you'll see what I mean


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 13, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> I wouldn't classify Deadmau5 as a trance artist either, but I'm still interested in taking his course and Hans' as well if not to learn something new . There are many variations of Trance , but he falls somewhere between the variation of Progressive trance and progressive house , whereas , he uses many elements and sounds from the trance genre. I have been a trance DJ for over 20 years now (producing for 3) and it has changed a lot. My love for trance brought me into the orchestral side of things due to the likes of Andy Blueman , Afternova and Soundlift . James Dymond by all standards is considered Uplifting trance nowadays, but a great artist at the top of his game right now.
> 
> Here's a track by Andy Blueman that inspired me to turn to orchestral music. Check out the break at 3:10 and you'll see what I mean




There are a lot of "orchestrance" out there whereas they replace the traditional break down made by synth pad with realistic sounding strings/brass and cinematic drums of course.

THus i think may be the reason why Aly & Fila said they hope one day produce tracks for films and that they really looked up to hans zimmer


----------

